# Help With Adapters For Generator



## NewbieAtPower (Aug 4, 2018)

Hi all,

I just got this for an emergency, I know its not the best, but thought it would be better than nothing.

However, I am a tad confused, so some insight would be much appreciated.

https://www.samsclub.com/sams/ap4000-4000w-generator-epa/prod21271463.ip?xid=plp_product_1_12

That is the one I got, I see the normal outlet that I can plug my extension cord into and then a power strip, but can I also use one of the other plugs on the left and then have it convert into a normal power cord so I can plug in another power strip? and if so does anyone know what adapter I would need?

Thanks in advance to say the least.


----------



## sonicbob (Jul 9, 2018)

Hello NewbieAtPower. I think that I've found the connector plugs that will allow you to do what you were talking about.
The first one that I'll try and post (still learning to post links) is for the "Twist Lock male to normal 110volt female" . 

Then I'll post the link for the RV mail plug to the normal 110 volt plug. 



I just want to say USER BEWARE ! you will be using much higher amperage on these two plugs. Hope this helps. And thanks for the chance to do viable research and I learned something. Sonicbob.



https://www.ebay.com/itm/AC-WORKS-A...-15-20Amp-T-Blade-Household-Con-/263339337145


https://www.walmart.com/ip/RV-Elect...580&wl14=tt-30r to 5-20p Plug Adapter&veh=sem


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

NewbieAtPower, I found the manual for your generator here: 

http://www.a-ipower.com/wp-content/pdf/AP4000_Manual_AiPower_Generators.pdf


It shows that you have these outlets, from left to right: 

L5-30R (30-amp rating. This is a twist-lock style, you push it in, then twist it clockwise to lock it into the outlet)
TT-30R (30-amp rating. It pushes in straight, I believe this is often called an RV-style receptacle)
5-20R (20-amp rating, this is the normal, household-looking receptacle)


Per page 15 of the manual, the first two, L5-30R and TT-30R are on a shared 25-amp circuit breaker. The last (household) outlet is on a smaller 20-amp circuit breaker, but is also sharing the previous 25-amp breaker. Your generator is rated for 3000W continuous, which, at 120V, is 25A. It can briefly provide 4000W, 33A, for things like starting electric motors, but it can't provide that continuously. 



So you basically have 25A to play with. 



To use the larger outlets, you'd need something with an L5-30P plug (left-hand outlet), or TT-30P plug (middle outlet). In these designations, if they end in "R", that's a female receptacle (an outlet). And if they end in "P", that's a male plug. And the "L" at the beginning indicates Locking. 



You're looking to adapt them to 5-20R (20-amp), or 5-15R (15-amp) household-style outlets. 



This shows info on different styles of plugs: 

NEMA Plug and Receptacle Configurations



The first link that sonicbob showed references L5-20P (the smaller 20-amp version of that style plug), so I'm thinking it likely would not fit your outlet. 



This cord references L5-30P, this would let you use the left-side outlet (L5-30R), and would give you 3 household outlets, it's $26: 

https://www.amazon.com/AC-WORKS-Generator-Distribution-Tri-Household/dp/B071ZNBVZM/ref=sr_1_10?s=hi&ie=UTF8


This plug adapter would let you use the middle outlet (TT-30R), and would give you 1 household outlet, it's $5: 

https://www.amazon.com/Conntek-14103-TT-30P-Plug-Adapter/dp/B00268WS72/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8


Just remember that you have an available continuous output of 25A total, no matter how you spread it around. That's a little over 1 typical 20A household circuit. 



The $26 cord might offer some simplicity benefits, in that everything would go through a single outlet on the generator, and you'd have 3 plugs already, without needing to add a power strip. 


And use thick extension cords, as short as possible, to minimize losses in the cords themselves. A hypothetical inexpensive 16-gauge 100-foot cord is not a good choice, if a thicker 12-gauge 50-foot cord is available. Longer cords lose more voltage in the cords themselves, reducing the power that's available to the device, and making motors draw more current (creating a larger load on the generator, and making the motors run hotter).


----------



## NewbieAtPower (Aug 4, 2018)

sonicbob said:


> Hello NewbieAtPower. I think that I've found the connector plugs that will allow you to do what you were talking about.
> The first one that I'll try and post (still learning to post links) is for the "Twist Lock male to normal 110volt female" .
> 
> Then I'll post the link for the RV mail plug to the normal 110 volt plug.
> ...





RedOctobyr said:


> NewbieAtPower, I found the manual for your generator here:
> 
> http://www.a-ipower.com/wp-content/pdf/AP4000_Manual_AiPower_Generators.pdf
> 
> ...



Thank you to both of you! I really really appreciate it! I ordered the AC WORKS L5-30 30Amp 3-Prong Locking Generator Distribution Cord and can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## pjohnson1970 (Aug 16, 2018)

Hello NewbieAtPower to help ease your confusion I woild go and check these guys out bellwoodrewinds.co.uk I swear by them for everything generator based


----------

